# I'm going to be on BC Outdoors Sportfishing TV - MY 1:30 OF FAME ;)



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So at the boat show I was selling in the Kingfisher booth, and I filmed a feature with BC Outdoors in which i do a walk through of a new boat model released this year. 

As soon as I get a hold of the link to the video i'll post it up but if anyone watches BC Outdoors sportfishing, then watch out for a commercial with a short dude who doesn't look like he knows what the hell he's doing in front of a camera and trying to B.S. his way through a boat feature! haha


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Will he be wearing a Leafs hat? :lol:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nope, he'll have a nice fresh hair cut and a Galleon Marine shirt on


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's awesome... I don't watch it much anymore but I used to watch it all the time... do you know when the air date is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> That's awesome... I don't watch it much anymore but I used to watch it all the time... do you know when the air date is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


nope, no idea! they post everything on their youtube channel though so i'm sure i'll find it on there before it hits the TV. Exciting though! i just want to know when to set the pvr!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

shoulda wore the "Im on a boat" shirt lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You look like you have done that before... nice work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nicely done. Quite the salesman! It does indeed looking like you've done this quite often on TV 
I need one those to haul the monsters during salmon season.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> shoulda wore the "Im on a boat" shirt lol


hahaha wish I could have bud! 


Foxtail said:


> You look like you have done that before... nice work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! nervous for sure, first time in front of a camera crew! and the worst part was as soon as people see the camera and lights then everyone stops to see what was going on... i had a whole audience for it! Then I had to make up all the lines on the spot lol It's all in the editing for sure! That 1:28 took about an hour to shoot  


jobber said:


> Nicely done. Quite the salesman! It does indeed looking like you've done this quite often on TV
> I need one those to haul the monsters during salmon season.


When you want one, you just let me know and I'll get you a good deal


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats,dont forget all the little people now that your a bigtime tv celebrity:lol:


----------

